# 40 acres in northeast oklahoma, $50,000.00



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 40 acres of mostly wooded land, a small cabin, well, septic, electric and two ponds. It is on a dirt road, but you have to go up a steep hill to get to it, it's a good flat 30 or more on top of the hill. It's great hunting land, but would make a wonderfull homestead for someone. I bought it a few years ago with plans to move there and build a house, only got the cabin done. I know now that I won't be able to do what I had planned so I want to sell it and improve the house I have now.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

photos???


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't have any photos right now, it's mostly hardwood and pine, we have cleared around the cabin, maybe an acre or two. We went up this last week end and winterized the well house and cabin. I'll try to get up there and take some pictures to post. We have lots of deer, turkey and sorry to say, getting some hogs too, it's 4 and a half miles off the highway, on a good dirt road, but very steep drive up to the flat land, you need a 4 wheel drive to get up the hill.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

We want it! ! Lol how big is cabin and what is closest town. We are in Cherokee county


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Heck girl, we're just north of Tahlequah, bout 15 miles!! I didn't see this till I had answered your PM, I can meet you up there about anytime and show it to you.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes definitely!! Name the day, I left my cell number on your last private message!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

How cool. Good luck guys....I hope you make a deal!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! I hope so too! If not, I feel like at least we have made a friend who is likeminded and sweet! Great to have sweet neighbors


----------



## Eakem (Dec 12, 2011)

Copperhead, has this property sold yet? If not, could you give some directions so I could see an aerial view of the property? Thanks


----------



## falconfire (Dec 19, 2011)

Lived in Tahlequah for many years, across from the old stockyard but I bet that was before your time ....lol Even remember the first stop light.......


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Copperhead have you taken any pics yet?


----------

